# clavier IPAD



## PDD (24 Mars 2012)

Un de mes amis me ramène des USA un IPAD 3 fin de la semaine. Qu'en est il pour le clavier, AZERTY ou QWERTY ou les deux ? Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2012)

Le clavier est universel, c'est toi qui le configures. SI tu veux un clavier japonais, tu peux, les autres aussi.


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2012)

Ok merci pour l'info.


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Mars 2012)

Suffit de configurer, un homme azerty en vaut deux


----------

